# Sweet chili sauce



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Peck of tomatoes-12-14 lbs
4 cups finely chopped celery Around 2 lbs
3 cups ground onions
3 cups bell peppers ground (I use a food processor and chop till it is very fine on the 3 above items)
3 or around 6 inches of stick cinnamon also 1 and 1/2 Teaspoons dry mustard(Colemans).
1 and 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
2 lbs brown sugar
1 quart cider vinegar(I only use 3/4 quart)
{I use the yellow and orange bell peppers cause I think they are sweeter and add more color to the chili sauce}
scald,peel,and core tomatoes,slice and put in large kettle.Cook 15 minutes,drain 6 cups juice off(Save for Bloody Marys;-))
Add celery.onion,and pepper. Simmer 1 1/2 hours
Tie cinnamon in a cloth,add other ingredients with a 1/4 cup of salt and simmer another1 1/2 hours.
Fill hot pint jars (leave 1/2 inch from full)
I use a steam canner and the process time is around 7 minutes.If your using a water bath canner consult the directions for it.
Makes 9 to 11 pints.

This is actually my Grandma Coopers recipe,Its time consuming and a pain in the butt but it is so good.I make a hotter version also,just add about 10 to 15 chopped hot peppers to the batch.

My grandma sent this to better homes and garden in the early 70s,and they put a similar version in their 1976 cookbook.She was a great cook.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds good what do you put it on


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> sounds good what do you put it on


Burgers,eggs,meatloaf ,about anything you use ketchup on.Hotter version is good for shrimp ****ail. Wife likes it with any meat.One of her favorites is liverwurst sandwich with chili sauce.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:hungry: Just finished my chili sauce this year used drip irrigation this year and what a difference on tomato yield I have 5 plants and have taken at least 2 bushels so far! I know this isn't outdoor related but I don't know hardly anyone who cans anymore, I got enough tomatoes, chili sauce, salsa, and a bit of juice to last for 2 years, plus more than enough to eat for B.L.T.s

Hey Goob trade you some sauce for some liverwurst:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My Grandmother used to make something very similar to that. I spent a fair amount of time in the kitchen with her helping her can about everything in the fall. Can almost smell it now. We have been canning a lot the past two weeks. Nothing better in the winter and spring than homemade pickles, salsa, canned corn, beets, okra, peppers, relish.......you name it. Good stuff. The older I get the more I appreciate it and like the fact that I know what I am eating.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> :hungry: Just finished my chili sauce this year used drip irrigation this year and what a difference on tomato yield I have 5 plants and have taken at least 2 bushels so far! I know this isn't outdoor related but I don't know hardly anyone who cans anymore, I got enough tomatoes, chili sauce, salsa, and a bit of juice to last for 2 years, plus more than enough to eat for B.L.T.s
> 
> Hey Goob trade you some sauce for some liverwurst:mrgreen:


Think I'm out of liverwurst. How 'bout some Biltong?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem gave me a jar of his sweet chili sauce and man its really great. I ate some right out of the jar and then slobbered the sauce on grilled Italian sausages. wowza 

Puttin' it on burgers next.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here it is on some burgers--goood


----------

